# 457 Visa Timeline - June 2013 [Sydney]



## jDv (May 13, 2012)

Employer nomination approved, 457 visa + defacto partner (both British) application lodged 11th June with MA, still waiting for any kind of status change on the website, medicals not requested (yet!), maybe they can see I keep checking the status online thrice a day (at least) so are going to take their time! Got flights on hold departing 5th August which need to be booked by 16th July as supposed to be starting job in Sydney on 13th August! So much to organise and so little time to do it in the closer the departure date gets ... just want approval now! Hate being in limbo! Lol!

*11/06/2013 Application received - processing commenced
11/06/2013 Application fee received *

Anybody had any experience or able to provide a 457 approval time frame for the Sydney office? MA says recently has been under 4 weeks, which for us should be by the end of next week (hopefully!) ...


----------



## Springerella (Jun 7, 2013)

They're usually pretty quick. My 457 came through in 9 days but that was through an MA a few years ago in Perth.


----------



## tragetraje (Jun 28, 2013)

jDv said:


> Employer nomination approved, 457 visa + defacto partner (both British) application lodged 11th June with MA, still waiting for any kind of status change on the website, medicals not requested (yet!), maybe they can see I keep checking the status online thrice a day (at least) so are going to take their time! Got flights on hold departing 5th August which need to be booked by 16th July as supposed to be starting job in Sydney on 13th August! So much to organise and so little time to do it in the closer the departure date gets ... just want approval now! Hate being in limbo! Lol!
> 
> *11/06/2013 Application received - processing commenced
> 11/06/2013 Application fee received *
> ...


Hi jDv,

My husband and I are in the same situation as you. Our migration agent applied for us the next day after you and still waiting. They asked us for medicals and police check which we provided in a week or so. Here is our timeline as it appears at DIAC's web:

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary 
12/06/2013 Application received - processing commenced	
12/06/2013 Application fee received

Person 1	
20/06/2013 Health requirements finalised	
20/06/2013 Further medical results received

Person 2	
20/06/2013 Health requirements finalised	
20/06/2013 Further medical results received

I was thinking to call them in a week or so.. And I'm wondering if our delays could be affected by the 1st of July changes 

Hope to have some news very soon! Good luck!


----------



## bennyluk (Jul 1, 2013)

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary - EGO 
09/05/2013 Application received - processing commenced Message 
09/05/2013 Application fee received Message 
27/05/2013 Application being processed further Message 
View your receipt details 

Person 1 
Date of birth: Passport No: 
09/05/2013 Bridging visa granted Message 
01/07/2013 Information received Message 

This is my timeline, the nomination approved on 27/06/2013...hope to get the visa this week.


----------



## jDv (May 13, 2012)

Oh today we got the following ...

*01/07/2013	Application being processed further*

Really wish they would give an indication of how much longer the process may take!!


----------



## tragetraje (Jun 28, 2013)

Yupiii, hope we´ll have it very soon. I´ve got a new message:

01/07/2013	Application being processed further


----------



## jDv (May 13, 2012)

Ha ha seems like our applications may be close together on the list! Don't know about you but I think I've checked the status about 50 times since the 'further processing' message ... Lol ... nothing yet .. hopefully before the weekend though ... We can only hold our flights until 16 July so seriously hoping its before then as we are supposed to be flying out 5th Aug and I've had to hand in my notice at work too to give them a full month! Oops! #risky


----------



## tragetraje (Jun 28, 2013)

Hahaha, well, i used to check twice or maybe three times a day because of time zone difference. But since 12th of June I´ve read all the WWW over in relation with 457 visa, its processing times and other stories!

Hope to have it soon since although we haven´t got the flight yet but there are lots of things to do when the decision is made including to give the notice at the jobs of both of us. Keep the fingers crossed


----------



## sehli (Jul 2, 2013)

Application Status

Application 457 Business Long Stay Dependant - 
13/05/2013 Application received - processing commenced Message 
13/05/2013 Application fee received Message 
27/05/2013 Application being processed further Message 
View your receipt details 

Person 1 

31/05/2013 Health requirements finalised Message 
13/05/2013 Chest X-Ray report required Message 
Organise your health examinations 

Person 2 

31/05/2013 Health requirements finalised Message 
13/05/2013 Medical examination required Message 
Organise your health examinations 

Hi guys 

This is my current status as shown above, on the 1st June I was so excited thinking very positive about catching the 'visa grant' within those days after health finalization, but to my big surprise today is the 2/7 and the status is still the same. I really wonder what could be delaying so much. 

Still patient
Linda


----------



## tragetraje (Jun 28, 2013)

sehli said:


> Application Status
> 
> Application 457 Business Long Stay Dependant -
> 13/05/2013 Application received - processing commenced Message
> ...


Hi Linda,

Yep, I know its frutstrating. But did you CO asked you for some additional info? Do you know his contact details? I would call them if I were you. I´ve read in some threads on this forum some people do it and it can give results.

Yesterday our migration agent contacted us hence the CO is requiring to pay our medical insurance while we are in Aus. I´ve contracted one, hope to get a kind of certificate soon as a confirmation and forward it to our agent

Good luck and hope everything will work out soon for all of us!


----------



## jDv (May 13, 2012)

tragetraje said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> Yep, I know its frutstrating. But did you CO asked you for some additional info? Do you know his contact details? I would call them if I were you. I´ve read in some threads on this forum some people do it and it can give results.
> 
> ...


Still waiting here too and no change .. I think if by Friday we havent had an update then we will either contact our CO or the HR dept of our sponsor as we have sooo many deadlines! Not sure if doing this will help or hinder our application! We have provided everything they need (Medical Ins, certificates, affidavits, photos, proof of relationship too etc...). Our MA just bluntly replies with 'wait' when she could at least contact the CO directly to see if things can be sped up. Getting impatient! Lets hope for some good news before the weekend!


----------



## tragetraje (Jun 28, 2013)

jDv said:


> Still waiting here too and no change .. I think if by Friday we havent had an update then we will either contact our CO or the HR dept of our sponsor as we have sooo many deadlines! Not sure if doing this will help or hinder our application! We have provided everything they need (Medical Ins, certificates, affidavits, photos, proof of relationship too etc...). Our MA just bluntly replies with 'wait' when she could at least contact the CO directly to see if things can be sped up. Getting impatient! Lets hope for some good news before the weekend!


Hi jDv,

I think yours will be ready even before than ours, patience, comparing to us you don´t need the travel insurance if you are from UK. With that message posted on 1/07 I guess they´ve allocated a CO to our applications, our is waiting to be approved but missing insurance braking it at this moment... Waiting for insurer CO to contact us and provide the confirmation letter...


----------



## sehli (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi jDv

Thanks'o much for your contribution. If you check and follow my visa status well there is no 'further document required' it was a perfect elodgment, its now just a delay. I really hope in one the coming days I'll receive it since this is the 8th week. Many thanks.


----------



## tragetraje (Jun 28, 2013)

jDv said:


> Still waiting here too and no change .. I think if by Friday we havent had an update then we will either contact our CO or the HR dept of our sponsor as we have sooo many deadlines! Not sure if doing this will help or hinder our application! We have provided everything they need (Medical Ins, certificates, affidavits, photos, proof of relationship too etc...). Our MA just bluntly replies with 'wait' when she could at least contact the CO directly to see if things can be sped up. Getting impatient! Lets hope for some good news before the weekend!





sehli said:


> Hi jDv
> 
> Thanks'o much for your contribution. If you check and follow my visa status well there is no 'further document required' it was a perfect elodgment, its now just a delay. I really hope in one the coming days I'll receive it since this is the 8th week. Many thanks.


By the way, Linda, have they asked you to arrange the medical insurance for the time you are in Australia? Or you don´t need that?


----------



## sehli (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi - My husband registered all our family members at once early this year and I'm still Overseas. All their requirements as per DIAC were covered - (check my status well its as is and no further document was required). 

Thanx


----------



## tragetraje (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello guys,

Have you heard anything about your applications? We´re still waiting. I was unpatient and called our case officer last Friday, he was pretty kind with me and said he was goint to take a look at our application next week (eg this week)... Keep my fingers crossed to have it this week 

Good luck!


----------



## jDv (May 13, 2012)

Yes, today our visa was approved. Took just under 4 weeks in total.

Business 457 Visa + Defacto Partner

08/07/2013 Applicant Approved

Good luck everyone, I dont think yours should take much longer!


----------



## tragetraje (Jun 28, 2013)

jDv said:


> Yes, today our visa was approved. Took just under 4 weeks in total.
> 
> Business 457 Visa + Defacto Partner
> 
> ...


Pufff!!! Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## sehli (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi 

Not yet still waiting but I have liaised with my IA and he will be contacting the CO sometime this week. Hoping for the best now!


----------



## sehli (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow! congratulations JDV - a big load of stress down!


----------



## kstock (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi jDv,

Just about to start this whole process ourselves and really struggling to find out the right info .... can you assist briefly? I know you are busy with your exciting move! Which MA did you use and would you recommend this as the best route to get an application in effectively? What was the cost? Checked out one website yesterday and they wanted me to pay up front but with no indication of how much I was about to pay!!!

Also, one of my big concerns is the defacto partner - we have a joint account etc, and our bank, passport, drivers license etc is in our address but only since the last four monhs. What was the exact requirements?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! However brief 

Kstock



jDv said:


> Yes, today our visa was approved. Took just under 4 weeks in total.
> 
> Business 457 Visa + Defacto Partner
> 
> ...


----------



## sehli (Jul 2, 2013)

yiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip gottttttttttt it today? Good luck to everyone!

Visa Approved 09/07/13 from 13/05/2013 - I will never recommend or refer anyone to him--------------------.

Cheers


----------



## jDv (May 13, 2012)

kstock said:


> Hi jDv,
> 
> Just about to start this whole process ourselves and really struggling to find out the right info .... can you assist briefly? I know you are busy with your exciting move! Which MA did you use and would you recommend this as the best route to get an application in effectively? What was the cost? Checked out one website yesterday and they wanted me to pay up front but with no indication of how much I was about to pay!!!
> 
> ...


Hi

My partners sponsoring employer arranged the MA so not aware of the cost but we used Fragomen who were very efficient.

As for defacto,we had to write affidavits to confirm our relationship and provide photographs of us in different locations and social situations with other people. We also had to provide joint bills (council tax, electric, gas, bank statements etc). My understanding however is that you need to prove the relationship has been at least one year.

Hope this helps.

Good luck!


----------



## Lisa1990 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,

Lucky you guys !!!

My 457 was lodged 20/6 and nothing since then.. its almost 4 weeks! when I read your posts I was hoping to get it this week. I texted my MA yesterday and she said they have been noticed that they expandet the allocation from 10 to 20 working days plus 3-5 days thill an answer from the case officer (decision or further information required).

Really hoping to get an answer soon! was hoping to fly out mid of August but have to give notice at work!

Do you know any cases where people have been refused a 457? and for what reason?

have fun down under!

Lisa


----------



## KARNARAJAN (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey,
I have process my visa (Sub class 457) to Australia (NSW) through my agent since April 2013. Still i dont get any updation from them even i dont get my TRN as well. Is there any option to get my TRN using my personal details like Name, Date of Birth, & Passport No. etc.,

* i dont know the date of lodging application as well.

So anybody able to provide relevant guideline or gimme any toll free contact number which is able to call from India.

Ty


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

*Hi*



Lisa1990 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Lucky you guys !!!
> 
> ...


Hi Lisa,

I'm just wondering if you have had any update? We submitted our 457 (my husband,child & I) on the 27/06 but still have heard nothing back. I contacted our MA in Sydney last week & he said that nothing is moving with any of the applications he has in.

It is very frustrating!!

Lisa


----------



## Lisa1990 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Lisa!

No I haven't - it's still the same saying "processing commenced" and "fee received".
My MA said they expanded the allocation to 20 days, but that would have been mid of last week. I'm checking my status everyday and hope to read a "being processed further"..
On the immi gov page it says 457 visas from a low risk country now take 2 months. i think its because of so many applications in June. I really hope to have an answer soon. I planned to resign my job next week, I can only do it the first few days of a month with a 4 weeks notice.

does your MA have any guess how long it can take?

Lisa

an


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

*Hi*



Lisa1990 said:


> Hi Lisa!
> 
> No I haven't - it's still the same saying "processing commenced" and "fee received".
> My MA said they expanded the allocation to 20 days, but that would have been mid of last week. I'm checking my status everyday and hope to read a "being processed further"..
> ...


Hi Lisa (great name!!)

Our MA said he would email me this week with an update but I haven't heard anything from him so I presume he is still none the wiser. 
Two months!! Has this just been changed? What timeframe did they give previously? That means we have another month to wait. I'm going to crack up! We have sold our car and we have a family waiting to move into our home. I really thought we would have an answer by now. I really hope we get granted the visa cause I'm not sure what plan b is at this stage!

Lisa


----------



## newas (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I am also waiting for my 457 visa to be granted. I applied in 26 June 2013 & it's already been 28 days but no answer from the CO. What shall I do now?


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't think there is anything we can do but wait. By the sounds of it it could be a few more weeks before we get an answer.


----------



## darmstad (Jul 26, 2013)

Great to see all you guys here..

i have submitted my 457 visa application through my MA yesterday 

25/07/2013 Application received - processing commenced
25/07/2013 Application fee received 

25/07/2013 X ray required 

Going by what i have seen here so far , i guess i would have to wait for at least 4 weeks


----------



## newas (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Lisa, what do you mean by low risk & high risk country? Could please explain. Why it effect our visa?


----------



## Lisa1990 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Lisa (absolutly a great name )

it used to be 1 months but no they changed it. probably because of the amount of visas in june. its so frustrating!! i planned to fly out in mid of august but now it'll be probably mid of september.
my MA thought we would get an answer last friday but nothing.
there's not much we can do - just waiting. feel sorry for the company sponsoring me.
i just hope its done the next 2-3 weeks. waiting is driving me crazy!

good luck everyone!!
Lisa


----------



## Lisa1990 (Jul 17, 2013)

newas said:


> Hi Lisa, what do you mean by low risk & high risk country? Could please explain. Why it effect our visa?


Hi!! I just saw your question. here's a link: Client Service Charter

some countries are low risk, some are high risk. depending on that applicants have to do medicals or not and it takes 2 or 3 months. you can check on the ETA list.

cheers


----------



## newas (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks you


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

Lisa1990 said:


> Hi!! I just saw your question.
> 
> some countries are low risk, some are high risk. depending on that applicants have to do medicals or not and it takes 2 or 3 months. you can check on the ETA list.
> 
> cheers


Hi Lisa,

Has your nomination been approved yet? I just emailed our MA and he said our nomination part is close to being approved so that means the nomination part alone will have taken 5 weeks to come through! I wonder how long the rest will take!!

I have a feeling we are looking at another few weeks : (

Lisa


----------



## Lisa1990 (Jul 17, 2013)

Gruffalo said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> Has your nomination been approved yet? I just emailed our MA and he said our nomination part is close to being approved so that means the nomination part alone will have taken 5 weeks to come through! I wonder how long the rest will take!!
> 
> ...


Hi Lisa!

Our nomination has been approved on Monday!! at least that's done! I got an email from my sponsor telling me about it. It took over 5 weeks!! I hope its faster now, but I am afraid it'll take another few weeks :/ same feelings..
Any guess how long from nomination approval to visa approval?!


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

Lisa1990 said:


> Hi Lisa!
> 
> Our nomination has been approved on Monday!! at least that's done! I got an email from my sponsor telling me about it. It took over 5 weeks!! I hope its faster now, but I am afraid it'll take another few weeks :/ same feelings..
> Any guess how long from nomination approval to visa approval?!


Oh that's great! Our MA said that the visa should get granted pretty quickly once the nomination has been approved so I hope he's right! 
What part are you going too? We are going to Sydney : )


----------



## Lisa1990 (Jul 17, 2013)

Gruffalo said:


> Oh that's great! Our MA said that the visa should get granted pretty quickly once the nomination has been approved so I hope he's right!
> What part are you going too? We are going to Sydney : )


I really hope it's quick now!! such a limbo!!
I am only affraid because of the english requirements which came effective from 1 July. For my occupation there were no requirements needed but from 1 July there are no exceptions anymore, even for applications lodged before that date :/
We are going to Sydney too  Have you been there before? What occupation are you applying for?


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

Lisa1990 said:


> I really hope it's quick now!! such a limbo!!
> I am only affraid because of the english requirements which came effective from 1 July. For my occupation there were no requirements needed but from 1 July there are no exceptions anymore, even for applications lodged before that date :/
> We are going to Sydney too  Have you been there before? What occupation are you applying for?


Your English is excellent so even if you do have to do an assessment you will be fine. Yes I was on a working holiday visa 6 years ago & I lived in Sydney. I loved it there. It's an amazing place. My husband is being sponsored. He works in construction. How about you, have you been to Sydney before and what job are you going for? Do you have flights booked?


----------



## Lisa1990 (Jul 17, 2013)

Gruffalo said:


> Your English is excellent so even if you do have to do an assessment you will be fine. Yes I was on a working holiday visa 6 years ago & I lived in Sydney. I loved it there. It's an amazing place. My husband is being sponsored. He works in construction. How about you, have you been to Sydney before and what job are you going for? Do you have flights booked?


Thanks  i just don't want it to take any longer..
My boyfriend and i have been on a WHV 2011/2012 and we loved it! Especially sydney! We both worked there for 3 months. i was working in my normal occupation as a technican for prosthetics and orthotics in the same company thats sponsoring me. Best company ever so i can't wait to go back! 
Haven't booked flights yet. Do you? We want to wait for aproval.


----------



## roxy22 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Visa 457*

Hi everyone, 
I am also waiting for my 457 to be approved. It was lodge on 26/06/13 and is not answer still.
Is really great to read your experience it give me hope to wait for it.
The company that are sponsor you has been already accepted as a sponsor company? How it works? 
It is the first time that my company is going to give a sponsor.


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

Maximum of 90 days for them to decide. They will contact if need clarifications and need of additional documents.


----------



## Lisa1990 (Jul 17, 2013)

They already were sponsors. But finally my nomination got approved.

I was afraid because it was said, changes from 1. July will also affect people who lodged they application before that but haven't been approved yet.
Just found that, hope its true  New 457 visa legislation will no longer be imposed retrospectively - News - Visas and Applications - Migration Alliance

waiting waiting waiting. fingers crossed it's quicker now!! been 6 weeks today!
good luck everyone


----------



## jamesbond (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone, any further news about 457visa. How long it will take them to approve the visa? It's been 6 weeks since I lodge the visa application.


----------



## Lisa1990 (Jul 17, 2013)

APPROVED!!! FINALLY!!


20/06/2013 Application received - processing commenced 
20/06/2013 Application fee received 
05/08/2013 Applicant Approved 

totally freaking out 
hope you guys got news too!! good luck!!

woooohoooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

Lisa1990 said:


> APPROVED!!! FINALLY!!
> 
> 20/06/2013 Application received - processing commenced
> 20/06/2013 Application fee received
> ...


Yaaaaaay!!!!!! Congratulations Lisa!!!!! That's great news.

You must be delighted! Have you booked your flights?


----------



## Lisa1990 (Jul 17, 2013)

i am so happy!! finally!

no not yet. I've told my current company I am leaving but I don't know my last day at work. book flights next week. Think I'm flying around 8. September.

News about nomination?


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Hii there, 
I also have applied on 28/6/13 but still no answer.
Have your nomination has been approved yet?


----------



## Lisa1990 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jessraj said:


> Hii there,
> I also have applied on 28/6/13 but still no answer.
> Have your nomination has been approved yet?


my nomination approval took over 6 weeks and a week later my visa was approved. yours shouldn't be any longer i think


----------



## roxy22 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have applied on 26/06/2013 and I didn't have replied yet. 
But i think mine is going to take longer, because the business needs to be approved too as a sponsor. Any of you is in this case??


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

Lisa1990 said:


> i am so happy!! finally!
> 
> no not yet. I've told my current company I am leaving but I don't know my last day at work. book flights next week. Think I'm flying around 8. September.
> 
> News about nomination?


Our nomination has been approved so hopefully we won't have to wait much longer!!


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

Lisa1990 said:


> i am so happy!! finally!
> 
> no not yet. I've told my current company I am leaving but I don't know my last day at work. book flights next week. Think I'm flying around 8. September.
> 
> News about nomination?


Hi Lisa, I replied to you but when I had a look there it didn't come up for some reason. Anyway, yes we got the nomination so hopefully we will have an answer soon!!


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi there, 
Does anyone know how to check track of Nomination& sponsorship online.
Because they ask for TRN which I already have but couldn't know what the password is?
Thanks


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

Jessraj said:


> Hi there,
> Does anyone know how to check track of Nomination& sponsorship online.
> Because they ask for TRN which I already have but couldn't know what the password is?
> Thanks


You can go in another way where it just asks for TRN, DOB, Passport Number & Country.
Instead of going into the online services at the right of the page just scroll down to 'e457 visa online application' 
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Hope this helps


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone else had their visa granted? I'm still waiting......

Lodged application on 27th of June.


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Not yet,I lodged on 28/6/13....still processing commenced
Did your nomination approval show on online track? Because I just can't see anything approved.


----------



## chubbs (Aug 31, 2012)

My visa was lodged on 28/05 ! And still no approval !


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

No the nomination does not show online. Our MA sent an email with the details of the nomination approval.

28/05! That's a long time ago! Have u heard anything back? Our MA said that ours should be finalised this week so fingers crossed!


----------



## pawandhir (Aug 12, 2013)

Jessraj said:


> Hi there,
> Does anyone know how to check track of Nomination& sponsorship online.
> Because they ask for TRN which I already have but couldn't know what the password is?
> Thanks


Ask password from your MA.
i submit sponsorship and nomination on 14 June 2013 & sponsorship approved on 1 Aug and Nomination on 9 Aug. i already on 457 visa so no Visa file.


----------



## roxy22 (Jul 30, 2013)

pawandhir said:


> Ask password from your MA.
> i submit sponsorship and nomination on 14 June 2013 & sponsorship approved on 1 Aug and Nomination on 9 Aug. i already on 457 visa so no Visa file.


Hi, I asked the pasword to my MA, but she said that is not under their policies give the password to the client. I don't know if it is true or not.


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Any news so far, Anyone


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

No news with me!! Really thought it would have come through by now! The nomination was approved last Friday so I have my fingers crossed for good news tomorrow!

28/06- applied
09/08- nomination approved

STILL WAITING!


----------



## pawandhir (Aug 12, 2013)

roxy22 said:


> Hi, I asked the pasword to my MA, but she said that is not under their policies give the password to the client. I don't know if it is true or not.


I don't think so.. When i ask my password from my MA they give me.. Because they r representing us.


----------



## pawandhir (Aug 12, 2013)

Gruffalo said:


> No news with me!! Really thought it would have come through by now! The nomination was approved last Friday so I have my fingers crossed for good news tomorrow!
> 
> 28/06- applied
> 09/08- nomination approved
> ...


I think few weeks more..


----------



## darmstad (Jul 26, 2013)

Got my visa granted today 

..curiously i Didnt get a " Application processed further" Message after 'processing commenced'... 

25/07/2013	Application received - processing commenced 
25/07/2013	Application fee received 
16/08/2013	Applicant Approved

Karthik


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

darmstad said:


> Got my visa granted today
> 
> ..curiously i Didnt get a " Application processed further" Message after 'processing commenced'...
> 
> ...


That was quick!! Congrats!! When was your nomination approved?


----------



## darmstad (Jul 26, 2013)

Gruffalo said:


> That was quick!! Congrats!! When was your nomination approved?


Thanks Mate .. 

My nomination was approved on 26th July

Karthik


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Awww...that mean u got nomination approved the day after u applied.Thats very quick.so,did u applied from overseas or to be locally in Australia?
I applied 28/6 but still waiting...even no nomination or sponsorship still approved.


----------



## darmstad (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi jessraj

I know, even i was surprised to see it get approved so quick. i applied through an MA in Australia 

Karthik


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Lucky you!
Congrats


----------



## darmstad (Jul 26, 2013)

Jessraj said:


> Lucky you!
> Congrats


Ya man, Thanks 

But guess what, i aint travelling ..i got Visa from my company's Australian branch, but now no openings there


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

But,have u got still position in that company to work where u been sponsored so far!


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

My nomination was approved on the 9th of August so hopefully I'll have news soon...


----------



## darmstad (Jul 26, 2013)

Jessraj said:


> But,have u got still position in that company to work where u been sponsored so far!


Hi Jessraj, not sure if u know , but i am currently in india working for the same company's Indian Branch.

Their australian branch currently doesnt have any openings suitable to my role so i am stuck here for a while..

on an another note, does anyone know if we can change the sponser from india even before travelling once to australia using your visa . ?

response is appreciated 

Karthik


----------



## pawandhir (Aug 12, 2013)

darmstad said:


> Hi Jessraj, not sure if u know , but i am currently in india working for the same company's Indian Branch.
> 
> Their australian branch currently doesnt have any openings suitable to my role so i am stuck here for a while..
> 
> ...


that's not good. i think u come to Australia then change job.


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

Well anyone got any news today? 
Still no news from me!! Getting so sick of waiting...


----------



## darmstad (Jul 26, 2013)

Gruffalo said:


> Well anyone got any news today?
> Still no news from me!! Getting so sick of waiting...


Not to worry bro..your time would come..for sure ..


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Gruffalo said:


> My nomination was approved on the 9th of August so hopefully I'll have news soon...


No answer so far.....really disappointing


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

Still no news.... Coming up to 9 weeks on Thursday!

Anyone else got any updates?


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Still no news


----------



## roxy22 (Jul 30, 2013)

It is no news for me either, yesterday I got 8 weeks since the MA lodge the application


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone got news.....No news from me,it has been 2 month already


----------



## roxy22 (Jul 30, 2013)

Jessraj said:


> Anyone got news.....No news from me,it has been 2 month already


Hi, I just have some requirements from the Case Manager to my employer. He already sent it.
Waiting Mode


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Has anyone applied from Western Australia (Perth) in June ???


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

Our application is for Sydney. STILL waiting!! Coming up on 10 weeks now..
28/06/2013-application received
09/08/2013- nomination approved


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Gruffalo said:


> Our application is for Sydney. STILL waiting!! Coming up on 10 weeks now..
> 28/06/2013-application received
> 09/08/2013- nomination approved


We currently living in Perth and applied locally....Still waiting!


----------



## Smar (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi everyone!
Heading to Perth.
It is so long to wait, and so stressful!
Nomination subbmited on 16/07 still waiting for approbation
Apllication 20/08 application being processed
I wonder how long it will take...


----------



## Prom (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, I lodge my application at 16/06. Got Nomination Approval at 27/06 when the status say "Application being processed further"

Here's the timeline ...
Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary - EGO39IJ8MZ 
16/06/2013 Application received - processing commenced Message
16/06/2013 Application fee received Message
27/06/2013 Application being processed further

If I count from the date of my company nomination got approved, it would be 10 weeks tomorrow. I'm so frustrated  But its good to know that it's not just me. Btw I lodge it in Sydney.


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Prom said:


> Hi, I lodge my application at 16/06. Got Nomination Approval at 27/06 when the status say "Application being processed further"
> 
> Here's the timeline ...
> Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary - EGO39IJ8MZ
> ...


I lodged my application on 28/6 in perth and still no answer.....


----------



## jamesbond (Jul 20, 2013)

It seems that with the entry of Liberal party in the government. 457 visa processing might be fast. Finger cross.


----------



## Smar (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi guys! Just got an update today saying application been process futher, just was wondering where do i find my case officer contact?


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

My application is 'being processed further'! Finally!! Does anyone know how long it takes from here?


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

Our visa has been GRANTED! What a relief!!!

28/06/2013- Application received
06/09/2013-Application being processed further
10/09/2013- Applicants approved


----------



## Smar (Sep 3, 2013)

Gruffalo said:


> Our visa has been GRANTED! What a relief!!!
> 
> 28/06/2013- Application received
> 06/09/2013-Application being processed further
> 10/09/2013- Applicants approved


Oh woaw! Congratulation! This is amazing!
Did they ask you or your employer for aditionnal document while the application was processed futher?


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

Smar said:


> Oh woaw! Congratulation! This is amazing!
> Did they ask you or your employer for aditionnal document while the application was processed futher?


Thanks Smar! No we weren't asked for any additional documentation. Have you been waiting long?


----------



## Smar (Sep 3, 2013)

Gruffalo said:


> Thanks Smar! No we weren't asked for any additional documentation. Have you been waiting long?


Actually, compare to most of you, no. The nomination was logde on18/06 but i my application on 20/08 and today they ask for the signed contract.


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Gruffalo said:


> Our visa has been GRANTED! What a relief!!!
> 
> 28/06/2013- Application received
> 06/09/2013-Application being processed further
> 10/09/2013- Applicants approved


Aww congrats for that....I got an update today application being processed further so fingers cross.


----------



## roxy22 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, It has been 11 weeks since my MA loaded my application.
In the week 9 they approved my company as sponsorship.
Now, I am sitting and waiting. It is too hard not knowing a time frame.
At least i can read that I am not the only.


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

They just asked for my company's few more financial documents.......
Lodged on 28/6


----------



## darmstad (Jul 26, 2013)

Gruffalo said:


> Our visa has been GRANTED! What a relief!!!
> 
> 28/06/2013- Application received
> 06/09/2013-Application being processed further
> 10/09/2013- Applicants approved


great news gruffalo.. Congratulations !


----------



## Smar (Sep 3, 2013)

Visa granted!!!
Sponsor application 15/06 approved 13 /08
Nomination application 16/07 approved 16/09
Visa application 20/08 approved 17/09

Perth here i come!!


----------



## roxy22 (Jul 30, 2013)

*visa granted*

Hi Guys,
My visa was granted today.
I am so happy.
I wish all the best for all of you.
My visa was logged on 26/06
The sponsor was approved on 01/09
And they approved the nomination and visa all together today.


----------



## Gruffalo (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats Smar & Roxy22!!!!

I'm delighted for you both!


----------



## spiinl (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi, 

Like to check if a police check is mandatory for subclass 457.

My MA does not seem to advice me of doing it. 

I have just done my x-ray.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Spiini - I didn't need a police check for my 457 so from my experience they aren't mandatory.


----------



## spiinl (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Maggie. 

Any chances of visa being rejected? 
I believe employer side should not be any issue.


----------



## jamesbond (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi, my 457 visa was approved today.  
Applied 26th June & approved 10th oct


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, can u pls tell me that when our 457 visa has been granted, does it show online (where we put our TRN and other details) , because I have dispute with my agent and he won't let me know straight way


----------



## spiinl (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes it will.


----------



## Dada (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone applied for a 457 Visa in September and has the approval yet?

Additionaly, where can I see which Immigration Office is responsible for me? Is it the one where I´m going to work? Or the one in the country I currently live? Or a complete different one?

Thanks!


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

I also applied in September and has not done yet!!
The one where you are going to work immigration will handle your case.


----------



## Dada (Aug 21, 2013)

Good to know Jessraj!

Thanks for the info and keep us updated if there is any progress with your visa application.


----------



## spiinl (Sep 22, 2013)

Mine was submitted in Sept 20th and got approved on 16 Oct.


----------



## Dada (Aug 21, 2013)

Fantastic spiinl! Less then a month, mine one hasn´t even processed further.


----------



## spiinl (Sep 22, 2013)

I was prepared for a long wait but was approved 2 days after nomination approved. No worries. Your turn soon!


----------



## Jessraj (Aug 6, 2013)

spiinl said:


> I was prepared for a long wait but was approved 2 days after nomination approved. No worries. Your turn soon!


Did u applied from overseas or by living in Australia Hun!


----------



## spiinl (Sep 22, 2013)

Jessraj said:


> Did u applied from overseas or by living in Australia Hun!


Applied from Malaysia.


----------



## Darkaeon (Nov 6, 2013)

Sponsership and Nomination applied 20/09/2013
Sponsership and Nomination approved 29/10/2013
457 visa Application applied 29/10/2013

Now just wait today day 8 so by the looks on this forum i have to wait for several weeks more. I can't Wait (going to Perth) anyone applied around the same time?


----------



## Dada (Aug 21, 2013)

Darkaeon said:


> Sponsership and Nomination applied 20/09/2013
> Sponsership and Nomination approved 29/10/2013
> 457 visa Application applied 29/10/2013
> 
> Now just wait today day 8 so by the looks on this forum i have to wait for several weeks more. I can't Wait (going to Perth) anyone applied around the same time?


Hey Darkaeon,

as mentioned above, I have lodged my visa application 24/09/2013 and still haven´t and response or progress in my case. It´s getting more and more frustrating at the moment.

Still don´t know I have have to wait an additional week or a month or whatever.. :-(


----------



## Darkaeon (Nov 6, 2013)

It should be coming good soon. 
Waiting is never fun. i was busy with the 187 visa for 6 months and ended up going trough the 457 first due to my travels. i wanted to be back in oz a longe time ago. 
I have read up on other forums aswell and seen that due to the new government they have a staff chance, this is causing a delay!
and then extra on the the did a backlog to the start of june to catch up with delayed 457 applications.

your already on 6 weeks so it so be done in 2 weeks time since the site states 2 months.

keep me posted so i can get a idea dor my visa is still hope mine will be approved in 4 weeks, time will tell


----------



## baazi2 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi there im on 457 visa i wana add my partner but he is unlawful since three yrs now plz tell me wat i have to do for him to attach wih me .thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

baazi2 said:


> Hi there im on 457 visa i wana add my partner but he is unlawful since three yrs now plz tell me wat i have to do for him to attach wih me .thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


CollegeGirl gave you the best advice already - you should speak with a migration agent. Before you can even think of adding your partner to your visa, he needs to take care of the fact that he's unlawfully in Australia. And that's best done with the help of a migration agent. I'd suggest you speak with Mark Northam, who you can reach through his website Northam & Associates.


----------



## makileeshao (May 23, 2014)

Hi! Just applied recently too... 

Just wanted to ask if you all have the link "Organize Your Health examination" when you first lodged/submitted your applications.

We're a bit confuse as to whether do we go for a medical test now (as what's explained on a ? beside that link) or wait for a CO to contact me (as what's explained in general within the web site).


----------



## JUK (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi 
This is a little off topic but im hoping someone might help as we all seem to be doing the same visa. 
I've just finished the completion of the online form for the 457. My company took a long time to sort the sponsorship and nomination. 
Im a bit confused now though so hopefully someone here can help.
As I say I've finished the online application and its ready to send. I also have my insurance documents as well as certified scans of my proof of identity and education. 
but here come the ridicules part. 
Where and how do you attach these digital documents to the application? 
I can not see any where where it allows you to do this. Can some one please help. 
I am also confused about the medical? I filled in the "My Declaration of Health" and its has told me that I don't need one. Do I take this machines word for it or do I get one anyway. I was under the understanding for this visa type that you did need a medical.


----------

